
Show HN: Data Generation for Chatbots and Voice Assistants - oulipo
https://medium.com/snips-ai/how-we-are-solving-the-biggest-issue-of-conversational-assistants-data-f34600048e80
======
oulipo
I'm a cofounder of Snips [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai) and we are
launching a platform for data generation to improve the performance of your
chatbot or your voice assistant

Snips is a platform to build 100% on-device voice assistants that we want to
open-source over time

~~~
notlisted
Hi oulipo. I just came across the snips data generation video/concept [1].
Searched HN for what I hoped to be a looong discussion about the pros and
cons, what it does exactly, how it works, how it fails, etc but... I see there
is no discussion. Color me impressed (by the idea) and surprised (by the lack
of discussion).

[1] [https://youtu.be/vL5Ba4MTios](https://youtu.be/vL5Ba4MTios)

